# My Duck Success



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I went out for a bike ride early morning... it was raining (spitting mostly)... Sunrise was in 30min, so it was still dark-ish out. I knew they like to swim in a little brook near my house, so I bike rode by to see if they were floating around and sure enough, they were floating in the exact spot. I slowly grabbed my slingshot out of my man purse as I crept up to the bank of the brook, they saw me and started to swim away from my position at a slow pace. A duck (female mallard I believe) decided to hold still, and I had a decent shot due to her side position. As she was floating there about 20ft away... I grabbed a 10mm lead ball, loaded it, drew... and the rest is history.

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm Lead (I don't feel like debating it, and I don't lie about my ammo, it's what I used cause that's what I had)

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 9''

Distance: Approx. 20ft

View attachment 41643


You can see from the shot, the ammo went through the head behind the eye and looks as though it went straight through.

View attachment 41644


View attachment 41645


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What recipe did you use to prepare it! Hey that's my favorite sling shot in the pic.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> What recipe did you use to prepare it! Hey that's my favorite slingshot in the pic.


Just got it this morning, so in the freezer she went... no recipe yet.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey C.M.,

Great shooting, and better eating, enjoy.

A little bit jealous, as not ever seen any ducks in Thailand, except on menus.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... not sure why you should feel defensive about 10mm lead ... that's about .39 caliber which will come in at about 90+ grains. For a head or neck shot, it should do just fine.

Good shooting ... reminds me of my strategy when I used to live in Alberta. That score should make fine eating.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very Nice Shooting! I have Horrible luck Hunting Ducks... But i may give it another try this year.

SMS


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice shooting. Perfect shot placement. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

An excellent shot! Very humane. Exactly the way to harvest game. Good job.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Hmmm ... not sure why you should feel defensive about 10mm lead ... that's about .39 caliber which will come in at about 90+ grains. For a head or neck shot, it should do just fine.
> 
> Good shooting ... reminds me of my strategy when I used to live in Alberta. That score should make fine eating.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


My point about the ammo was more about debating lead vs steel as it relates to the law. It was a super humane and 10mm was almost MORE then enough. In fact, I could argue a smaller size could easily kill a duck with proper shot placement.

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

What a shot! I often use 18mm steel for duck from a 25-20mm treble theraband gold but I shoot them on the wing so hard to shoot them in the head.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting CM :thumbsup:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting!

Man those are some big ol bands for 10mm, can't argue with the results though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Well done!

Recipie:

1) SKIN the duck, don't pick it... much more work than it is worth as the skin is not that tasty anyway.

2) Make a half gallon of concentrated orange juice. Put that in a pitcher with the duck, try to cover the duck. Leave it in the fridge over night.

3) Put potatoes, carrots, and any other veggies you really like in a large pan. Put some bread crumbs on the bottom to catch the oils which will cook out of the duck.

4) Stuff the duck as you would a turkey.

5) Put two cups of your orange juice in the bottom of the pan. Add seasoning as you prefer.

6) Make a tent over the duck out of foil same as you would with a turkey.

7) Bake till mama says it is done.

Yum yum.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Nice shooting!
> 
> Man those are some big ol bands for 10mm, can't argue with the results though.


Thanks for the comment on my shooting.  I typically over power my bands... I don't have a chrony but through experience I can tell if my ammo is going fast enough just by looking at it.



OldSpookASA said:


> Well done!
> 
> Recipie:
> 
> ...


I'm still learning about, breasting, skinning, plucking etc. when it comes to ducks. If you know of a video online which shows the style of how you prepare your duck... it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

How to clean a duck.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+clean+a+duck&oq=how+to+clean+a+duck&gs_l=youtube.3..0l3.3775.6351.0.6806.19.11.0.8.8.0.97.563.11.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.0VOdK62UAJY

My preferred method, except that I leave the drumstricks on.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

OldSpookASA said:


> How to clean a duck.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+clean+a+duck&oq=how+to+clean+a+duck&gs_l=youtube.3..0l3.3775.6351.0.6806.19.11.0.8.8.0.97.563.11.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.0VOdK62UAJY
> 
> My preferred method, except that I leave the drumstricks on.


Essentially that's what I did, I breasted them... but I feel like I need to pluck and roast them so as to use more of the bird... I'm not worried about the time involved. Even if I was to pluck them, is there much meat after the breast?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Essentially that's what I did, I breasted them... but I feel like I need to pluck and roast them so as to use more of the bird... I'm not worried about the time involved. Even if I was to pluck them, is there much meat after the breast?


The legs are worth the trouble. Each leg is about half the size of a morning dove breast. Plucking does not give you any savings other than the skin, which if you are frying, might be worth keeping.

There is a lot of fat in the skin and it is not really all that tasty.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are going to kill many ducks it is worth it to use wax, greatly speeds up the process. I personally think there is enough meat on mallards and larger but teal and woodies I just breast.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I never shot a duck, but I have butchered chickens. And I know that you will never pluck again after you have skinned once it is too easy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice shot placement. I always breast duck since there is verry little waste and if there is any waste it's a matter of opinion. I like to soak the breast in water in the frig and change the water. Takes a lot of the blood and game out of it.


----------

